# Dal/Hou Trade Idea



## Nicco1014 (May 30, 2003)

I was just wondering how Dallas fans would feel about a trade that sent Eddie Griffin, Glen Rice, Moochie Norris, and possibly Houston's second round pick this year or a future first round pick to Dallas for Nick Van Exel, Avery Johnson, and the 29th pick in the draft.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

WOWZA! That helps Dallas HUGELY!


Nice big man prospect, another good shooter with offense, and just some filler, plus a future top 20 pick all for a O minute man, 29 pick, and Van exel....

I would do it in a second, if houston would


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I like Eddie, I'd make the trade with out Houston's draft pick to get Eddie.
Noris wouldn't be a bad back up to Nash either.
Eddie would develop better in Dallas since he wouldn't have to take a back seat to Yao and Franchise. Dallas's offense is more of a team offense where he could use his decent shot and play in the paint, houston is probably going to be a two man show(probably alot like the lakers) where he would take a back seat to development of Yao.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nicco1014</b>!
> I was just wondering how Dallas fans would feel about a trade that sent Eddie Griffin, Glen Rice, Moochie Norris, and possibly Houston's second round pick this year or a future first round pick to Dallas for Nick Van Exel, Avery Johnson, and the 29th pick in the draft.


I would rather trade Nash than VE and I think AJ would make an excellent coach if we keep the team "soft". So it s not a good idea to get rid of him yet.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

griffin is a shoer no a rebounder and why do we need that? Stevie Franchise is their point guard why do they need two of them?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

i meant griffin is a shooter not shoer


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't think it would help either team that much. Although Moochie is a good back up for Nash, and Griffin can easily fit in with Dallas' run-and-gun offense, they lose Van Exel. Van Exel who's starting to earn his maximum contract as seen from the Sacramento series. But Dallas doesn't need another shooter who can run, they already have that. What they need is a physical, strong, rebounder who can block shots and be a presence in the paint. The only way the trade would seem more appealing is if the pick in the draft is high, since after the trade Dallas won't have to deal with Van Exel's maxiumum contract.


----------

